# pink mucus and aching boobs



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi
here we go
Just over 2 weeks ago my af was due and i done a test as i was a little late and didn't want to wait.Anyway the test i done is the one you dip into your urine it had a very slight line on it but only very slight where i had to turn it a certain angle to see it, i thought it was in my head and my partner looked and he could see it but thought it might be a fault on the test and that it was there maybe before i tested.So i thought if no af the next day i will do another one anyway af arrived.I do have quiet heavy periods and they last over 6 days but this one was heavy but not as heavy but still fresh blood (sorry tmi).I thought great periods are getting a little bit lighter not much but a bit.
I am now in my 2 week wiat but only just and for 2 days a have had pink mucus which i have never had before also for 2 days boobs have weighed like there is a brick in my bra and aching this morning they are still heavy but not aching.It is a bit early for showing signs of pregnancy unless i was when i was bleeding.Or is it possible that when i thought i ovulated i didn't and it's now as i only go by my body.I have ordered some more tests which i will do when they arrive just to double check that i am not pregnant from last month.
A friend of mine had a propler bleed for 3 months of her pregnancy so i know that can happen and went on to have a baby boy.

Any help would be grateful
Bookworm


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Can't rule out pregnancy if period was not as normal but to have had any bleed makes it less likely. I think you are right to test to ensure all options are covered.

Ruth


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Thanks
boobs have gone back to normal and mucus has gone clear so maybe i was ovualting abit later than i thought.
I wll test as they are cheaper enough as i do alot of lifting in work and you don't want to seem like you are skiving but on the other hand you don't want to take chances.

thanks again
Bookworm


----------

